# Companion Seating



## Robert (Nov 5, 2016)

CBC Chapter 11B-221.3 requires companion seating next to a wheelchair space in Assembly areas. Assembly area definition includes "Public Meeting Room". The area of question is an entry foyer (public) connected to an office space (private). The foyer space is about 100 sq. ft...basically a small waiting room with a check in counter which can also be used for short client consultations through a semi-open glass partition. Is this considered a "public meeting room" and, if so, do I need space for companion seating at the counter? Chapter 303.1.2 definition considers it B occupancy because of the small size but I don't know if that makes any difference in the companion seating requirement.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 5, 2016)

Companion seating is not required, though it is recommended, in non-assembly areas. Is it a good idea, yes. The disabled may need to talk with someone, like a spouse or care giver, during your consultations.


----------



## Robert (Nov 6, 2016)

mark handler said:


> Companion seating is not required, though it is recommended, in non-assembly areas. Is it a good idea, yes. The disabled may need to talk with someone, like a spouse or care giver, during your consultations.


I agree, thank you


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 6, 2016)

Robert, good to see you viewing this as a "best practice" vs a minimum.


----------



## Robert (Nov 6, 2016)

ADAguy said:


> Robert, good to see you viewing this as a "best practice" vs a minimum.


Thank you. Much easier to achieve in new construction vs. alteration work!


----------



## Examiner (Nov 8, 2016)

Do not know about the CBC but under the IBC a room used for meeting purposes under 750-sf is a Business Occupancy not an Assembly Occupancy Group.


----------

